# Apex, NC - Dread: The First Book of Pandemonium - Players wanted



## RChandler (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm running a one-shot of Dread: The First Book of Pandemonium, and if you live in the Raleigh-Durham area of North Carolina, you should definitely be there!

What: Dread: The First Book of Pandemonium
When: Friday, March 28th, from 7pm to 10pm
Where: All Fun & Games (Highway 64, Apex)

Dread is a game about Disciples, demon hunters who wage a war on the front lines of the Last War. Wielding horrific magic and performing ill-advised stunts, they hunt the demons that feed on the flesh and spirits of innocent victims. Dread is brutal, profane, and bloody. It's also fast-paced and rules-light, making it ideal for one-shots. For more info, visit www.dread-rpg.com.

Scenario description: "Crooked federal agents, a coffin full of heroin, three dead bodies in a pastry shop, and strange lights in the sky. Just another day in the life of a Disciple."

All Fun & Games is located on Highway 64 in Apex. For more information, check out their site: www.allfunngames.com 

If you're interested in joining us, email me at spaniard[at]dread-rpg[dot]com.


----------

